# SE Manti Cougar



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This is not the cat I would normally want to take but the circumstances I had I am happy I did.
I had a cougar tag and had been hoping to call one in, that was unsuccessful so far. I hadn't done much the past month and a half due to other obligations. The weather wasnt very good either for cat hunting. 50-60 degree weather is much to warm.
Thursday night I get a call from a houndsman I know asking if I still had my tag. I told him yes. He then tells me that he has a cat if I'm interested, I ask for some details and he tells me its a 100 lbs female. I tell him I'm not interested in killing a female. He then tells me that she had been caught in a trap and the DWR had tranquilized her but she had a broken rear leg. When I heard that I decided that I would use my tag on her. 
The next day we met up near the location and with in a short time his dogs had her treed. 
We walked up on her and could see the broken leg. We hurried and got some pictures and then I finished her off, with a crossbow that one of the other guys brought and wanted to see me shoot her with. 
After killing her and looking her over we guessed she was in the trap for quiet sometime. She was just skin and bones. I felt bad for her and mad at the irresponsible trapper. 
I don't know the details as to how the DWR was notified of her but I hope if it is illegal trapping they can bust who ever it is.
Again not the cat I was hoping for but I am pleased with her and feel happy I was able to end her suffering.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats and thank you! I love stories where guys are faced with a difficult decision and choose the "right" thing. That is going to be a trophy you will remember forever. Good looking cat too.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It really wasn't a difficult decision once I heard the facts. I just didn't want her to suffer. By the looks of it I doubt she would of lasted much longer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice!

Glad you took her...:!:....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job. Pretty respectable lion. Too bad about the irresponsible trapper. Do you think they just didn't check the trap or checked it and didn't know how to handle a lion so left it to die? 

I gave trapping a go for the first time this year. Had a couple of lions come in close--grateful I didn't catch one. That would be a heckuva rodeo. :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure, either way is despicable to me. The DWR understands if you catch a lion and will help release it. If you cant check your traps then don't set them is my opinion. 
Like I said not sure the story on the trap but I can't see how it could of been legal with how malnourished she was.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a pretty good cat, esp for a female.
My first cat was a female about that size. I had a full body mount done on it.
It is in a sunning position, sits on the floor in the corner, and looks very real life.
When I went to put one of my cat mounts up to the cabin, the wife made me
take the big Tom mount I had. She likes the lady one. The kids named her Lenoard
when they were little.


----------

